# Binky Free Puckenny



## TinysMom (Jan 13, 2008)

I was watching a movie last night when Robin came in and said, "Mom....pause the dvd now." The look on her face told me I wouldn't like what she had to say....I was right.

Puckenny had passed away in the cage - she was laying there as if she was asleep - but she was gone. She was still so young...but she was a big girl. (Amy - if you're reading this - you called her Loppy I think).

I think this hurts so badly because she was Puck's daughter and its like losing a piece of him all over again. She had her father's temperament in so many ways - his gentle side (when he wasn't being a little pest) and she was just so cute - so much larger than all the other girls and yet so gentle.

I have to go through all of my pictures to see if I have any of her - I went through my videos but they mostly include her half sister Puckina (Puck and Milina's daughter). 

I know Puckenny loved to play outside and she loved it everytime the door was open and she could be outside.....

......so binky free Puckenny. I bet your daddy and GingerSpice and Sugarbear all greeted you and are showing you the best spots for the tastiest grass, etc.

Mom


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2008)

I am so sorry. Binky Free Sweety.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sorry  

RIP little one


----------



## polly (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Peg thinking of you and sending big :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sorry Peg 

Binky free little one


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 13, 2008)

You were a sweet girl, Loppy :hearts.

Rest well :cry4:.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks folks....I appreciate it. This one is hard because I never saw it coming. She was only a little over 2 years old and she appeared to be healthy. The only thing was I'd noticed she'd put on a bit of weight....but she was a BIG girl to begin with .... because of her mama.

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh no:tears2: ... Peg, I am so sorry. :hug:

Binky free Puckenny .. :rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Peg.

Binky free Puckenny.:rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free little one.


----------



## ra7751 (Jan 16, 2008)

:bigtears:


----------



## okiron (Jan 16, 2008)

*huggies*


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Puckenny. 


*hugs* :tears2:



Binky free Puckenny.:rainbow:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

I just wanted to send you a bit of extra love, Peg. I'm sorry I didn't see this right away (even though we've talked about it, I like to send love IN the thread, too)...I mostly avoid the Rainbow Bridge because I just can't handle it. 

But, know that I'm here for you anytime you need someone, ok?

Love to you and sweet RB binky wishes to Puckenny...

Rosie*


----------



## Saffy (Jan 17, 2008)

I feel so much for people on here who lose their bun family .. you were all such a support to me when I was goig through Felix's illness. I am so sorry .. I know how you feel and I know how it hurts .. and I know that you know that it will ease, but at this moment in time life feels so cruel. I hope our wishes for you can give you something to hang on to and maybe encourage a smile from time to time. xx


----------



## JimD (Jan 18, 2008)

I missed this. I haven't been on too much during the last few days.
I'm so sorry 

....binkie free little one
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Evey (Jan 18, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss :tears2:

I don't think I've seen any pictures of your girl, but she sounds very special and beautiful. 

Binky free, Puckenny :rainbow::hearts


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Peg.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2008)

Peg, I'm sorry I missed this. It must have been an awful shock to you - do you have any idea what happened?

R.I.P. Puckenny. Have fun playing with the rest of your family at The Bridge 

Jan


----------

